

Rate my startup: Freshlog - Screenshot collaboration for agile development - freshlog

Freshlog.com<p>Watch how to easily upload screenshots to your favourite issue tracker with Freshlog, currently supporting Lighthouseapp and Unfuddle:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXDJhQqVnyA&#38;fmt=18<p>I'm looking to integrate with other issue trackers and project management services like Basecamp, let me know what other services you'd like to see Freshlog integrated with.<p>Would you use this? Let me know how I can improve!
======
lincolnq
Hey, I like this idea a lot.

I feel like your video is focused on the features your product has instead of
how it will help me solve my problems. My problem is that it's a pain to take
screenshots of a bug I want to report, so my developers might be confused
about what the actual bug is.

Freshlog can solve my problem by making it easier to send a screenshot to the
bugtracker. That's the idea, right?

Based on the video, I'm not too keen on the UI, and that's bad, because the UI
is really important for a product that makes it easier to do something I can
already do.

What would I envision for a UI for this kind of product? Well, I do web
application development. I also don't need the editing features that often; my
bug reports would usually just be a screenshot. So what I'm imagining would be
a toolbar button in Firefox which lets me drag a box around the screen (or
maybe just selecting an element would be enough); it'd capture a picture of
the thing I selected and send it to my bugtracker.

Is your site a bug tracker itself? It seems like it just sends the screenshots
to an external tracker. I don't understand what the threading features have to
do with the screenshot part, and how they integrate.

~~~
freshlog
Thanks! :)

Yep, you're right that Freshlog can send a screenshot directly to external bug
trackers; currently it supports 2, namely Lighthouseapp and Unfuddle.

I intentionally navigated to my app to click on the "Area Screenshot" button
to take a screenshot for illustration purposes, however, what I normally do
and recommend is to use Mac OS X's default screenshot short cut keys: CMD
SHIFT 4 and just take a screenshot anywhere, and the upload screenshot HUD
will appear.

I do quite a bit of web development too. While having an Firefox plugin is a
neat idea, I'm considering developers who would need to take screenshots of
bugs across different browsers too :)

Freshlog's website isn't a bug tracker actually, the local cocoa app is the
one sending the screenshots to an external tracker.

And as for the point about threading, when someone replies to a screenshot
with a screenshot, the reply gets logically indented. Maybe I should rephrase
that part.

Thanks for your help comments! :)

~~~
lincolnq
OK, makes sense. If it is triggered from Cmd-Shift-4 then that's good. I might
use it. I don't do much development under OS X these days (I use Linux
mostly).

We also use Mantis for our bugtracker, which kinda blows. We're considering
switching; which bugtracker (of the two you support, or any other) would you
recommend?

~~~
freshlog
Lighthouseapp has nice versioning of comments, check if that suits your needs
well.

Unfuddle on the other hand has 200MB storage for their free accounts, they're
pretty nice to use too, check out their plans:

<http://unfuddle.com/about/tour/plans>

Trac and FogBugz seem pretty popular too.

Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with any of these issue tracker companies

------
freshlog
Clickable links:

<http://freshlog.com>

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXDJhQqVnyA&fmt=18](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXDJhQqVnyA&fmt=18)

